# Lock for computer



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

Can anyone tell if there anyway I can lock up my computer?To keep people off of it.Do I need to buy something for this?


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

What operating system are you running?


----------



## Shamou (Oct 17, 2005)

Check this link for many threads on the subject... http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=81176


----------



## horrorofdeb (Oct 16, 2002)

windows xp. Shamou link doesn't work


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

try here


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

or try doing this

To lock a computer in a domain environment 
1.
Press CTRL+ALT+DELETE. 

2.
Click Lock Computer. 

Windows displays the Computer Locked dialog box. Your system is now locked, preventing everyone except you or a system administrator from unlocking your system and viewing any open files or programs.


Note

&#8226; To unlock your computer, press CTRL+ALT+DELETE, type your password, and then click OK.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

here's something else you can try

Create a Shortcut to Lock Your Computer
Published: May 18, 2001

Submitted by Scott Schnoll, Portland, Oregon

Leaving your computer in a hurry but you don't want to log off? You can double-click a shortcut on your desktop to quickly lock the keyboard and display without using CTRL+ALT+DEL or a screensaver.

To create a shortcut on your desktop to lock your computer:

1.
Right-click the desktop. 

2.
Point to New, and then click Shortcut. 

3.
The Create Shortcut Wizard opens. In the text box, type the following:
rundll32.exe user32.dll,LockWorkStation

4.
Click Next. 

5.
Enter a name for the shortcut. You can call it "Lock Workstation" or choose any name you like. 

6.
Click Finish. 


You can also change the shortcut's icon (my personal favorite is the padlock icon in shell32.dll).

To change the icon:

1.
Right click the shortcut and then select Properties. 

2.
Click the Shortcut tab, and then click the Change Icon button. 

3.
In the Look for icons in this file text box, type:
Shell32.dll. 

4.
Click OK. 

5.
Select one of the icons from the list and then click OK 


You could also give it a shortcut keystroke such CTRL+ALT+L. This would save you only one keystroke from the normal command, but it could be more convenient.

To add a shortcut keystroke:

1.
Right click the shortcut and then select Properties. 

2.
Click on the Shortcut tab. 

3.
In the Shorcut key text box, type any key and Windows XP will convert it to a shortcut, usually in combination with the CRTL+ALT keys. 


To lock your keyboard and display, double click the shortcut or use the Shortcut keys.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Moving this to Tips & Tricks.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Does it leave it where you were, but prevent anyone from navigating elsewhere? How do you unlock it?


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

Another idea i saw on thinkgeek, unsure how well it works in practice but in theory it seems like quite a feasible idea.

Its essentially a wireless lock. When the software is installed, a usb device is plugged in which searches for a signal from a transmitter attached to your keys. When you walk away from the computer it automatically locks, and returns to normal use when you re-enter the range.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are USB "keys" that will lock the system unless the key is inserted to use it.

I like the idea of the wireless lock, pretty slick.


----------



## HandleX (Mar 18, 2006)

i think "Lock current user" would be the best bet for your sitatuion.

OR 

do you wnat to lock down the whole computer, so that it is NOT accessbile AT ALL, even during boot-up without a password?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

Shamou said:


> Check this link for many threads on the subject... http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=81176


thanks, that really helped


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> There are USB "keys" that will lock the system unless the key is inserted to use it.
> 
> I like the idea of the wireless lock, pretty slick.


That is how the Bit Locker can work in Vista. You can put the key on a USB stick.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I bought one of the USB locks "free after rebate", just to see how it worked. It worked OK, but I decided it wasn't worth the effort to protect my machine in a private office.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

help4me said:


> or try doing this
> 
> To lock a computer in a domain environment
> 1.
> ...


Works Ok but powering the system off and on lets other people log into the computer normally. Thats when a power on password is needed.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Lot of work for a simple task....

Hold down the Windows key and hit L.

Courtney


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

On my 2000 system I lock it (Windows), have a case lock, have a boot password and administrator password. Above these, there is a password that cannot be deleted. If I forget it, I need to replace the system motherboard. (Removing the CR2032 battery or switching a jumper won't work-it's one of IBM's enhanced security models.)

The machine is, of course, usually in a locked room. Why do I bother? I must have become terribly bored one day!


----------

